# Jamal Lays One Brick At A Time



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Jamal Crawford's shooting percentage wouldn't even make a good batting average.
> 
> Crawford is under the Mendoza-line, hitting just .179 of his shots so far this season. Granted, it is only three games, but as Crawford shook his head after the Knicks' 109-95 home opening loss to the Pacers, he knew no matter what other little things he did on the court that he wasn't fulfilling his role as the instant offense sixth man.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Why does he get to take those shots? He missed like, 6 potential game winning shots in the Memphis game. Thomas needs to get strict and bench him.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chan said:


> Why does he get to take those shots? He missed like, 6 potential game winning shots in the Memphis game. Thomas needs to get strict and bench him.


I hate those running floaters he tries to make in the paint! He makes me want to scream!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I hate those running floaters he tries to make in the paint! He makes me want to scream!


I'd say his jumper is the worst part of his game right now (missing them, and taking them and missing them). I don't know what happened. Last year, he was crossing everybody over and making everything. Could he be a LB type player? :whoknows:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

LMAO, I would like to see him stop taking jumpers. I know for a fact he can get to the basket at will with the many crossovers he has. The chances of him getting fouled are crazy high with the refs ready blow the whistle at anytime. Shooting freethrows can easily get him back into a shooting rhythm.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Quote:*
<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> Jamal Crawford's shooting percentage wouldn't even make a good batting average. 

Crawford is under the Mendoza-line, hitting just .179 of his shots so far this season. Granted, it is only three games, but as Crawford shook his head after the Knicks' 109-95 home opening loss to the Pacers, he knew no matter what other little things he did on the court that he wasn't fulfilling his role as the instant offense sixth man. 

"I haven't shot well," Crawford said. "That's for sure, to say the least." 

Actually, last night's 2-for-9 (.222) performance actually raised Crawford's shooting percentage. He is now 7-for-39 and feels as if he has been in less of a groove than Elaine Benes, the dancin' fool on "Seinfeld." 

"It is just the rhythm of the game," said Crawford, who finished with four points. *"I'm taking shots too far in between." *

Crawford was quick to say that it is nobody's fault. He just hasn't been able to get into the flow of the game. He is taking a shot here and shot there instead of attempting a bunch in a row, Crawford said. 

Entering this season, Crawford had shot .401 from the floor. Last year when he blossomed under Larry Brown, Crawford had a .416 shooting percentage. It was his best shooting season of his first six seasons, excluding his second year when he played just 23 games. 

As Crawford spoke in the post-game, he sounded somewhat like a middle reliever who had given up three runs in the seventh to blow a lead. Crawford acknowledged the problem, while saying he would sleep well last night to prepare for today's practice and tomorrow's game with the Spurs. 

"I'm going to continue to be aggressive," Crawford said. 

Crawford felt bad he had yet to perform for his new coach, Isiah Thomas, but he is not worrying. He is leaning on the fact that the season is still very young. 

"It is only the third game so I'm not going to hit the panic button yet," Crawford said. It is too early to do that, but the Knicks are the type of team that needs everyone to play up to their potential. Crawford hasn't come close yet, and he knows it. </td> </tr> </tbody></table>


did he really just say that????????

i mean.....in the memphis game he was what,...4-24 fg.... 

24 shots in a game?......how far can you stretch that out to even make an excuse like too far in between......please

he's just off...........he was off in the preseason....and he's off at the start of the season as well


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

wow, I didnt even see that part. Its official, he's a Nut. That quote is worthy of a sig.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

A serious question is whether he'll ever get past being this streaky. Right now, I'm not sure he will...


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

And yet, some how Jamal continues to be the one given the ball at the end of games. I really hope Isiah puts an end to that. I'd much rather see Marbury taking the last shot.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I like that he blossomed into a .416 shooter.. lol/


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I would like for Nate to be the first guard off the bench. 

Alot of these Knick Players need to be Larry Brown Benched the next two games. 
You dont let a FULL Bench bring you back into the game after the Starters got the team down by 20 points. And the Starters lost the last two games...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Ship him to Denver


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Ship him to Denver


Who would you give up Cpaw? That would actually be a great fit for Jamal.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Who would you give up Cpaw? That would actually be a great fit for Jamal.


Joe Smith is expiring and I believe has a comptable contract and pair him with a Brooklyn boy that needs some love in Hodge

I realize this doesn't give the Knick much in terms of value, but if Zeke wants to continue playing the addition by subtraction game...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Jamal's just chucking right now, he isn't taking smart shots. If you're open, take it, if not pass it someone who is.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Jamal's just chucking right now, he isn't taking smart shots. If you're open, take it, if not pass it someone who is.


You'd think that would rub off on Frye, but that's not happening. Maybe if Frye took more shots, Crawford will shoot less. Or have less shots to take, whatever.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Jamal has got to start making shots because after looking back at the knicks last 20 or so regular season wins they actually need him to really bad to be on.When he gets 20 pts the knicks almost always win .

I looked at 82games.com and Jamal has played more minutes at sf than he has at sg and has basically become sort of a designated 3pt shooter in isiahs offense .Thats BAD extremely bad for someone who has just been weened off the three ball.

He probably shouldnt play sf unless its at the end of the game and you need a score .Isiah should focus on getting him minutes in the backcourt and using screens to get him closer shots off set plays.

I think point blank Jamal has to shake it off and start getting to the rim and forcing the issue at the rim but he could also use a little help from the coaching staff as well.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Don't look at stats*

Watch the games. JC is not playing a real SF. When he is in with the other guards, it is a 3 guard offense. He is also far from a designated 3 point shooter. He gets his shots when he chooses to shoot. I'm sure IT would rather have him attack. Besides, the 2 and 3 are not really much different on offense. The stat that has the Knicks winning when he scores 20 is misleading. It has more to do with who ISN"T scoring 20. JC was much better under LBs disciplined system. Not all players will be, but he was. Frye was as well. IT will need to find some middle ground to bring all the players to their peak.


----------

